# Memorizing using images and journeys



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I just had a huge insight into how to use images in journey locations and still allow for the fact that you use the same first piece in every cycle.

Again what I mean is that for the cycle:

(UBL UFR DBR DFL UFL UBR DBL)

That the cycles would be
1) (UBL UFR DBR)
2) (UBL DFL UFL)
3) (UBL UBR DBL)

And UBL gets repeated as the first piece of the cycle every time. What I have is that I have one person walking my journey, and then each image cooresponds to two pieces. I also have famous people as my single letters. So say for the 4x4x4 my cycle starts at piece F. Well F is Chris Farley, so what I would do is to imagine Chris Farley as the first image at my location, and include two more images, where each image represents 2 pieces in the cycle.

I want to copy Ben Pridmore here and use 3 images per location. So my first location would be:

1) A famous person representing the first piece in each 3 cycle, the next four pieces in the cycle represented as two images each meaning two pieces.

Then each location after that would have 3 images, representing 6 pieces of the cycle.

Now, here is the cool part. Say I have a 9 cycle. Well the first 5 pieces in that cycle will be in my first journey location as a famous person, then 2 images each representing two pieces. This leaves me with 2 more images and at my next location I would only have two images. This covers the whole 9 cycle in 2 journey locations.

Now say I have a 10 cycle, so it's odd. Well the first five are covered in my first journey location, then the next 4 in my first two pictures in my second location. Lastly I use the famous person single letter of the 10th piece in the cycle as my third image in my second location. So each location still has as a goal of 3 images to it, and I'll know that the famous person is only a single letter, because that's how I memorized it.

Oh My God I'm so excited to try this out! I've been having a hard time thinking of how include that first piece that is always part of every cycle into the memorizing, and in my opinion this way to do it would be so easy, and would flow so well! This is definitely what I am going to do!

I now have nearly perfect recall on my 278 images that I have memorized now, so I'll soon move on to tackling the next half. I really cannot wait to start memorizing this way! After seeing the videos of Ben Pridmore take cards in groups of two so incredibly quickly, I think it would be possible to take groups of 2 pieces in each cycle just as quickly, adjusting for the fact that you have to twist the cube to find them of course.

He memorizes a 52 permutation in 30 seconds on a good attempt, so a 4x4x4 cube (being roughly a 8+24+24=56 permutation plus the orientation information could be memorized in under a minute possibly!). I think that estimate is too fast, because you have to twist the cube around like crazy and also you have to account for finding your 2 cycle if you have 2 edges left over and they are swapped.

Still, I can see how memorizing a 4x4x4 in under 3 minutes with a 21 cycle of edges and a 16 cycle of centers and easy stuff for the corners would be possible.

At my fastest I can solve the 4x4x4 blindfolded in about 5 minutes, so I predict that a sub-9 4x4x4 blindfolded solve is possible! Maybe even sub-8 minutes with perfect mastery and years of practice. This assumes a very quiet environment and no distractions.

I think in competition, with ear muffs and ear plugs, and an already fairly quiet environment that a sub-10 solve could be done.

Right now I just want to prove sub-10 is possible at home first, then I'll try to go for it in competition :-D

Chris


----------



## pjk (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck to you, you will make it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I finally finished memorizing all 580 images for my method. I'm not quite ready yet to try using them on a solve, I still need to make sure I have the most recent images I learned well memorized. However, I'll try some solves soon and see how it goes!

Chris


----------



## Richard (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Chris, I am very interested in this. How have your solves gone using this method so far? I sent you a msg, please read and respond. Thanks man


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2006)

Richie, you should join the BLD Yahoo group. Chris has done a sub-10 solve on the 4x4 with this.


----------

